# Synapse Audio DUNE 3 updated to ver. 3.4



## muziksculp (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi,

Just a heads up about Synapse Audio's DUNE 3 Synth.

*DUNE 3* , Version 3.4 is now available.

*Quote from their site*: " _This update introduces a VST3 version, the ability to load WAV files, a new, high-quality comb filter with keytracking, a new skin, and additional patches for the factory library. Furthermore, this version comes with a native M1 Audio Unit, ready for the next-generation Apple computers. _

The upgrade is free for registered DUNE 3 customers, and can be downloaded
from the Support page. _"_

Cheers,
Muziksculp

*NOTE : * Another Small Update *DUNE 3.4.1* is available

Feb 23rd 2021 - *Dune v3.41 released*

This one is a maintenance update with the following fixes:

VST3: Exporting parameter automation using offline rendering did not work, fixed.
VST3: Using arrows keys to change patches did not work in most hosts, fixed.
PC Installer: When performing a new installation, not all registry entries required for NKS support were properly set up, fixed.
Loading too many/too large samples into a patch could trigger an error message when trying to load the patch again later, fixed.


----------



## Whywhy (Jan 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a heads up about Synapse Audio's DUNE 3 Synth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Pier (Feb 5, 2021)

Does the new skin get bigger than the other ones?

I don't remember Dune 3 being able to be so big on my monitor...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 5, 2021)

Pier said:


> Does the new skin get bigger than the other ones?
> 
> I don't remember Dune 3 being able to be so big on my monitor...


Yes, it can be set to : Small, Large, Huge. The Huge option is Huge


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice sounds !!...I enjoy nice pads.....Does Dune 3 ever go on sale ?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 21, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> Nice sounds !!...I enjoy nice pads.....Does Dune 3 ever go on sale ?


Christmas sale has ended some time ago.


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 23, 2021)

A small update. 

Feb 23rd 2021 - *Dune v3.41 released*

This one is a maintenance update with the following fixes:

VST3: Exporting parameter automation using offline rendering did not work, fixed.
VST3: Using arrows keys to change patches did not work in most hosts, fixed.
PC Installer: When performing a new installation, not all registry entries required for NKS support were properly set up, fixed.
Loading too many/too large samples into a patch could trigger an error message when trying to load the patch again later, fixed.


----------

